# Bear camp and Eden valley closed



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Both of the summer shuttle routes are closed due to fire operations until further notice. This means the shuttle cost just doubled and the drive got and hour longer, but you do get to see the Oregon coast.

Stay safe out there.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, not good. At least the river is still open. I'll have to call the Rand station today to see if that situation is contained. Last time they had a fire on the Rogue they shut the river down. Before they did that the smoke was so thick it burned your eyes.I saw fire rigs headed up Bear Camp road about a week ago and was afraid things might get out of hand. It has been really hot around the Rogue lately and dry, great for boating and swimming, not for fire control.


----------



## Joe W (Jul 30, 2008)

Wild & Scenic section has been closed down due to fire, I had a Thursday launch and they just contacted me. Pretty bummed.


----------

